# UNDONE – The Astro Boy Revival



## Dr.Nguyen (Jun 17, 2021)

I like the brand. Makes some very cool affordable watches.


----------



## gkivoo (Mar 6, 2013)

holy moly


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

I was a huge Astro Boy fan as a kid, but this watch is a total design fail. I need to be able to tell by looking that it's an Astro Boy watch, which I certainly cannot do with just that crappy little inset lumed figure that doesn't even look like Astro Boy!

And Undone can't even manage to align the date wheel ...


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I haven't the foggiest...


----------



## andyslo (Mar 7, 2006)

Watching Astro Boy on an old black and white TV in the den, changing the channel manually, moving the antenna around to get better reception, the song…those days….


----------



## NAtoms509 (Apr 25, 2021)

This watch looks awsome on the white strap and its also very nostalgic.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Avo said:


> I was a huge Astro Boy fan as a kid, but *this watch is a total design fail*. *I need to be able to tell by looking that it's an Astro Boy watch, which I certainly cannot do with just that crappy little inset lumed figure* that doesn't even look like Astro Boy!
> View attachment 16091957


To be fair, it does say "Astro Boy" at the top of the dial in BIG RED letters.


----------



## tenttaehyun (May 13, 2020)

That's nice!


----------



## danx (Nov 22, 2020)

I wish they would make some of their limited edition cases available to customize.


----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't like it.


----------



## tuixxx (Aug 1, 2021)

Love design... but too bad it quartz


----------



## kato223 (Mar 11, 2019)

Avo said:


> I was a huge Astro Boy fan as a kid, but this watch is a total design fail. I need to be able to tell by looking that it's an Astro Boy watch, which I certainly cannot do with just that crappy little inset lumed figure that doesn't even look like Astro Boy!
> 
> And Undone can't even manage to align the date wheel ...
> 
> View attachment 16091957


I have seen and owned way cheaper watches than this with much better alignment...

My wife thinks I am crazy because I even like the movie that they made with Nic Cage and I still watch it here and there. 🤪


----------



## Vuldric (Jan 7, 2021)

That case is awesome, especially at the price point.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice. I think it's pretty cool how they've done the lume on the watch dial to make it look space age. Not sure how it's going to be like in real life day to day use though. Might have to hide under the desk to check the lume every now and then [emoji23]


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> Nice. I think it's pretty cool how they've done the lume on the watch dial to make it look space age. Not sure how it's going to be like in real life day to day use though. Might have to hide under the desk to check the lume every now and then [emoji23]


I just finished my own review of this one, and the lume is really cool. The grid is printed on the dial, so it tends to fade out quicker than the rest of the applied elements and hands, but you get a few minutes of a cool space-age-y appearance, before it settles on a more normal looking watch design.


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES (7 mo ago)

Cool looking sports watch..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsims (6 mo ago)

Would have been nice if there was some intelligence inside. One of my kids may appreciate this. 


NS


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

pelicek795 said:


> Great news
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? Why do you think so?


----------



## Holland0 (5 mo ago)

It’s a very beautiful watch.


----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

Avo said:


> I was a huge Astro Boy fan as a kid, but this watch is a total design fail. I need to be able to tell by looking that it's an Astro Boy watch, which I certainly cannot do with just that crappy little inset lumed figure that doesn't even look like Astro Boy!
> 
> And Undone can't even manage to align the date wheel ...


This brought so much nostalgia, I was honestly ready to impulse buy.

Then I walked away. Came back and read your comment, stopped and looked at the watch for a minute.
It's a design atrocity, plain and simple. Any other watch with the similar look and feel would end up in trash. Nothing is legible.

Why did you have to ruin something potentially incredible, undone? Why?

(I still like their Micky watch)


----------



## nsims (6 mo ago)

Should get this for one of my kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

